# I can never keep a job :(



## InContext (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I'm cursed... I'm 27 and have zero work experience because I can never handle working at a job too long. I've been working through temp agencies because they are the only people I can handle. I currently work at a restaurant and have for the last 2 years, but i only work once a week, because that's all i can handle. I have a job interview tomorrow, and I'm kind of stressing about it. I need to get my life on track but my anxiety goes through the roof at new jobs... Not to mention the interview it's self is always so hard for me.

I stutter, stumble my way through interviews, and I'm sure nobody wants to even hire me after they here me... what the heck do i do guys.. anyone have the same problem?


----------



## Ariesx (Jul 17, 2013)

Same here, I've been going from job to job and I can't ever seem to hold on for more than 1 month. I get dropped from my work because of the simple fact that I don't communicate enough with co-workers and for them is like I'm not keeping a "friendly" environment around the workplace. These dead end jobs are really taking me nowhere :/


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in the same situation as you. 

Maybe you can give me some pointers depending on how your situation works out


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

The best thing you can do is to practice questions you think they will ask you. Also, there is medication you can get from your doctor. They are known as speech pills or performance pills. They really help take the edge off and you do not need to take them everyday...just when you need them. They really helped with my interview. Good Luck!


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

The interview is bad enough. then with severe SA, fitting is a whole other problem unless one is lucky to fit in where a few accept. then defending your "position" from criticism and enemies at work when they try to convince everyone else your job is meaningless and you're "doing nothing" and "don't belong" especially if they try assume managerial authority over your job even through bullying even though they don't have official authority.


----------



## InContext (Jun 21, 2013)

I dunno, I've been let go from a few places because they say I look like I'm not having a good time... or I don't communicate with my co-workers too much. It shatters me, because honestly... Sometimes I'm not even having too bad of a time, but i still get let go. Kind of feels like I can't do anything right, ya know? Kind of scared for my future to be honest.


----------

